# ipad redémarre en boucle



## Rimkarim (13 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipad en dernière version ios.
Samedi je navigue sur internet mais je trouve l'ipad lent.
Je redémarre l'ipad et c'est le dram, il redémarre en boucle.
Démarrage -> pomme -> démarrage -> pomme...

J'ai branché l'ipad sur itunes en mode restauration, il ma proposé de faire la mise a jour (bizarre).
Je dit ok il télécharge etc... puis l'ipad redémarre (proces normal) et recommence sa boucle.

Je pense que ce qui pose probleme (mais pas sure) c'est l'installation de Popcorn Time sans jailbreak.
http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-148628-popcorn-time-disponible-iphone-ipad-jailbreak

Ipad PAS jaibreaké.

Merci de votre aide


----------

